# Pregnant?



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

There was this chap whose wife wasn't feeling well, so he took her to the doctor.
After an examination, the doctor said, "There's nothing to worry about sir, your wife is pregnant."
At this, the husband was horrified. "Pregnant? Pregnant? She can't be pregnant. I'm a sailor. I've been away at sea for the past twelve months. I only got home last night. She can't be pregnant."
The doctor said."Ah, well sir, your wife has what we in the profession call a grudge pregnancy."
The husband was somewhat puzzled by this diagnosis. "A grudge pregnancy. What's that?"
The doctor explained. "Well sir, it means that while you've been away, someone's had it in for you."


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thats one haven't before, very good.


MHS...Rob


----------

